# Bunk DNP?



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

Almost 1 week in, currently 400mg / day and still don´t feel anything. Anyone else with a similar experience? I am wondering if I should go up to 600mg...


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

Dont jump too quick can be a lot of factors why your not hot including your diet. What is the scale saying have you weighed daily, usually i get a big drop in weight for a few days then it levels off and sometimes goes up a touch at the end. Ride it out for 2 week at that dose and see where your at.


----------



## HighHeater (Jun 27, 2021)

^^^^ this. DNp usually will hit semi soon (few days) but some people it may take a bit. Upping it could be detrimental and not advisable. Run it thru and see the end results. Based on that, should have a good idea


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

I have been weighing daily. No big changes. Although I have read that the real weight change is 1-2 weeks after cycle end maintaining, so I don´t mind that. Only thing bothering me is that I feel nothing even after a few days. But I will keep at it with 400 mg, thanks. What is with diet? Thanks for the help also


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

HighHeater said:


> ^^^^ this. DNp usually will hit semi soon (few days) but some people it may take a bit. Upping it could be detrimental and not advisable. Run it thru and see the end results. Based on that, should have a good idea



Yeah, I don´t wanna up cause I don´t feel anything, then one day wake up feeling like death..


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Yeah, I don´t wanna up cause I don´t feel anything, then one day wake up feeling like death..



... Or literal death.


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

Is it a few days or nearly a week?



zebelra said:


> I have been weighing daily. No big changes. Although I have read that the real weight change is 1-2 weeks after cycle end maintaining, so I don´t mind that. Only thing bothering me is that I feel nothing even after a few days. But I will keep at it with 400 mg, thanks. What is with diet? Thanks for the help also


----------



## mugzy (Jun 27, 2021)

If you are over a week into the cycle go get a box of little Debbie cakes and eat them all. You will know very quickly if the DNP is real or not.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 27, 2021)

You're probably one of the many making the mistake of taking it orally. Just lube the pills with icyhot and slide the 400mg into your ass. You should feel the burn quite quickly. You don't have to thank me. Happy I could help sir. :32 (20):


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is it a few days or nearly a week?



5 days to be exact.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

mugzy said:


> If you are over a week into the cycle go get a box of little Debbie cakes and eat them all. You will know very quickly if the DNP is real or not.




5 days in, so would have thought I´d be getting some sides by now, but I´ll definitely try that tomorrow lol


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

Also, did the burn tests. Not quite how pure DNP burns, but it has the sound & smoke without the "cracks" - So I wonder if it is just severely underdosed?


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

if someone can get dnp I doubt they would underdose it as I don’t think the powder is that expensive to buy. 



zebelra said:


> Also, did the burn tests. Not quite how pure DNP burns, but it has the sound & smoke without the "cracks" - So I wonder if it is just severely underdosed?


----------



## zebelra (Jun 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> if someone can get dnp I doubt they would underdose it as I don’t think the powder is that expensive to buy.



Yeah true - Got it from an official reseller of a reputable "maker", which is why I would doubt it is fake. Maybe being naive.. I am quite perplexed...


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

I have ran dnp 4 times and each time is different, I have ran it in africa while working and didn’t really feel much till the end of the first week. Also tried to run it at home U.K. in winter and on the 3rd day it felt like day 10 and I stopped. DNP is not like any other drug, stay the course and don’t be tempted to increase the dose



zebelra said:


> Yeah true - Got it from an official reseller of a reputable "maker", which is why I would doubt it is fake. Maybe being naive.. I am quite perplexed...


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2021)

We do not judge the effectiveness/purity of our drugs based on side affects or lack thereof.


----------



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

mugzy said:


> If you are over a week into the cycle go get a box of little Debbie cakes and eat them all. You will know very quickly if the DNP is real or not.



OP, you need to do this. 

If you're eating a low carb diet, that could be why you don't "feel" it. DNP essentially shuts down the ATP system. It forces your body to burn off carbs as heat, and use fat as your energy source. If you eat a high carb (sugary in this case) meal you will get hot. 

Also, DNP has a half life of 36 hours, so this will be compounding on top of itself in the beginning. Please don't up your dose anymore, be careful.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 28, 2021)

Spear said:


> OP, you need to do this.
> 
> If you're eating a low carb diet, that could be why you don't "feel" it. DNP essentially shuts down the ATP system. It forces your body to burn off carbs as heat, and use fat as your energy source. If you eat a high carb (sugary in this case) meal you will get hot.
> 
> Also, DNP has a half life of 36 hours, so this will be compounding on top of itself in the beginning. Please don't up your dose anymore, be careful.



I´ll definitely be upping my carbs and see what happens. 

And yeah, I will stay at 400 mg / day for the time being at least. Definitely not something to **** around with. Thanks for the help everybody!!


----------



## zebelra (Jun 28, 2021)

Okay! So I had a few protein bars laying around, and thought it would be good enough for the test. Ate to what amounts to around 100g carbs and no reaction at all. No heat or nothing. (well other than feeling like shit) I am very disappointed  

Messaging seller and will see what they say. Will still continue at 400 mg (perhaps go up to 600 the last few days.) and try the test again later. Extremely annoyed though, as this ****s up my cutting plans. Anyway, thanks for the help everybody! Very much appreciated


----------



## mugzy (Jun 28, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Okay! So I had a few protein bars laying around, and thought it would be good enough for the test. Ate to what amounts to around 100g carbs and no reaction at all. No heat or nothing. (well other than feeling like shit) I am very disappointed
> 
> Messaging seller and will see what they say. Will still continue at 400 mg (perhaps go up to 600 the last few days.) and try the test again later. Extremely annoyed though, as this ****s up my cutting plans. Anyway, thanks for the help everybody! Very much appreciated



Is this crystal or powder DNP? Is the source private or can you share it?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a friend/coworker who does not react to dnp. 600mg and nothing for 2wks. Myself and my training partner at the time used from the exact same batch/order (from dinitro), cycle'd at the same time, with the same dose and felt like walking death. My training partner and I both lost close to 20lbs post cycle, our friend had only dropped 4lbs (about what he would have lost from diet and exercise alone)


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 28, 2021)

does this mean he will start sweating like crazy and feel awful maybe even nauseous?
I can remember almost anything I ate would make me sweat like crazy on DNP.
and yes, everyone reacts differently. I definitely would not jump up at all right now. 400 mg a day is a pretty stout dose. I am surprised you have felt nothing but you have to be careful with this shit.


mugzy said:


> If you are over a week into the cycle go get a box of little Debbie cakes and eat them all. You will know very quickly if the DNP is real or not.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> does this mean he will start sweating like crazy and feel awful?
> I can remember almost anything I ate would make me sweat like crazy on DNP.
> and yes, everyone reacts differently. I definitely would not jump up at all right now. 400 mg a day is a pretty stout dose. I am surprised you have felt nothing but you have to be careful with this shit.



Yes any high sugar or starchy food cranks up the heat. Even alcohol and creatine crank up the thermic effect of dnp.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> We do not judge the effectiveness/purity of our drugs based on side affects or lack thereof.



Bingo

I feel absolutely zero on 400mg. I BARLEY feel anything on 600mg and I START to feel what most of the internet talks about at 800mg. 

Everyone is different therefore everybody reacts different. I know a few others on this forum that react (or should I say don't react) the same way I do. 

If you want to at least see if there is any DNP inside your product either pop a cap open and touch it, or pull ur sausage out right before you nut and bust on ur laddies (or dudes) stomach. The former will stain your fingers yellow for several days, the latter should result in some neon yellow jizz which is also a pretty cool party trick. This obviously doesn't give you any idea on how much or the quality in each cap but at least you will know if you actually have DNP or not.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> Bingo
> 
> I feel absolutely zero on 400mg. I BARLEY feel anything on 600mg and I START to feel what most of the internet talks about at 800mg.
> 
> ...



(In POB voice) Ewwwwwww!


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> (In POB voice) Ewwwwwww!



The irony is POB is the one I was referring to in that post...


----------



## zebelra (Jun 28, 2021)

Right, I´ll probably slowly up dosage till I start feeling the sides. And yeah, for source I wouldn´t mind to mention (depending on the rules on that here ofc), but maybe not the best if they be selling underdosed shit... 

Also, I did the touch tests. Stains stuff pretty bad, but on the finger most of it washes of immediately. Doesn´t stay on for long at all, maybe leaving a little tint of it...


----------



## zebelra (Jun 28, 2021)

Obviously hoping I´m just reacting differently, and will see the sides soon with a potential higher dosage. - Also why I am being careful. Really don´t want to **** anything up, but going up to 600 mg and will see what happens - that does sound a little crazy though.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I have a friend/coworker who does not react to dnp. 600mg and nothing for 2wks. Myself and my training partner at the time used from the exact same batch/order (from dinitro), cycle'd at the same time, with the same dose and felt like walking death. My training partner and I both lost close to 20lbs post cycle, our friend had only dropped 4lbs (about what he would have lost from diet and exercise alone)



This worries me a bit. At 800 mg, would be 4 pills / day. How would you even divide that. Also, imagine somehow reacting differently to a new package, cause there was something wrong with the original ones. 

800 mg sounds like death if you react how "you are supposed to"


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2021)

don’t attempt that stay on that dose till the end 



zebelra said:


> This worries me a bit. At 800 mg, would be 4 pills / day. How would you even divide that. Also, imagine somehow reacting differently to a new package, cause there was something wrong with the original ones.
> 
> 800 mg sounds like death if you react how "you are supposed to"


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> Bingo
> 
> I feel absolutely zero on 400mg. I BARLEY feel anything on 600mg and I START to feel what most of the internet talks about at 800mg.
> 
> ...



But will the jizz stain your ladies stomach neon yellow for days? :32 (19):


----------



## xyokoma (Jun 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> If you are over a week into the cycle go get a box of little Debbie cakes and eat them all. You will know very quickly if the DNP is real or not.


Do you reckon it’s a rule for any person? I tested myself several times with a carb loaded meal (think every junk snack plus taco bell) and no side effect whatsoever. I was on 300mg and 154lbs for reference.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 30, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Do you reckon it’s a rule for any person? I tested myself several times with a carb loaded meal (think every junk snack plus taco bell) and no side effect whatsoever. I was on 300mg and 154lbs for reference.


wow, I never took more than 250 a day and for no longer than 14 days where I pretty much had to stop. I also weigh 100 pounds more than you.
I guess people really do react different to this stuff assuming what you have is legit. How long have/had you been on at 300 mg/day?
Also with me, I felt that shit (including the food sweats) pretty much starting day 2.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

Okay, so I ended up increasing the dosage, and so I have started feeling some effects.

- Feeling the heat now, especially at night. Had to sleep with all open windows. 
- Sweating a lot more than usual when working out. Though no sweat when doing nothing still?!
- Lethargic, especially so when training. 
- Feeling overall pretty shitty

I am thinking about maybe ending it early - but increasing dosage just a little bit more, now that I am already so far, got me curious. Obviously already playing with fire, and I am only so stupid. (lol) 

I will make a new thread on my experience soon. We need more of that here imo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Okay, so I ended up increasing the dosage, and so I have started feeling some effects.
> 
> - Feeling the heat now, especially at night. Had to sleep with all open windows.
> - Sweating a lot more than usual when working out. Though no sweat when doing nothing still?!
> ...


Be careful, follow the guidance of the experienced users here. They won't steer you wrong.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Be careful, follow the guidance of the experienced users here. They won't steer you wrong.


%100. Probably not worth upping dosage now that I am feeling effects + I am feeling weird, quite unwell so I might just quit it early honestly...


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 30, 2021)

zebelra said:


> %100. Probably not worth upping dosage now that I am feeling effects + I am feeling weird, quite unwell so I might just quit it early honestly...


Not a bad idea. How many days on?  IMO, Feeling lethargic is normal on DNP. Sweating like crazy is normal. Not wanting to do anything but lay around is normal. You have to force yourself to do things and you generally feel like dog shit. This is the main reason why this stuff is a last resort for me. There are others that handle it much better. Not me.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

8 days. Yeah, I´ve read to that - but it´s weird cause for example today, I could barely lift what I normally do. Exhausted very fast, but not like I just wanna sleep all day otherwise. Also sweating heavily when I train, but if I am sitting doing nothing - not sweating. Heat manageable right now, definitely hot - but when sleeping.. wow that was something else


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Not a bad idea. How many days on?  IMO, Feeling lethargic is normal on DNP. Sweating like crazy is normal. Not wanting to do anything but lay around is normal. You have to force yourself to do things and you generally feel like dog shit. This is the main reason why this stuff is a last resort for me. There are others that handle it much better. Not me.


Guess everybody just react differently


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 30, 2021)

It sounds like you have a slow build up in the DNp. If you’re 8 days in and upper the dose and started feeling like ass, it sounds like you just a slow build up. Keeping your first run simple is always crucial. By adding to feel the sides now you may not know if 200mg was a slow build or just you need a tad higher dose like some of us. 14 days at 200mg is ideal for a reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> It sounds like you have a slow build up in the DNp. If you’re 8 days in and upper the dose and started feeling like ass, it sounds like you just a slow build up. Keeping your first run simple is always crucial. By adding to feel the sides now you may not know if 200mg was a slow build or just you need a tad higher dose like some of us. 14 days at 200mg is ideal for a reason.


On my previous runs I only had 250 mg caps or I would have run it at 200 per day.  I had a very hard time taking 250 mg per day out to 14 days.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah true - I guess I was just caught up on immediate reactions.

Think I´ll end it in two days at this dosage, for a total of 10 days. Right now it feels like I´ll die if I up the dosage, and don´t think I could go for 2 weeks, nor want to. To be honest.

Currently what I am feeling
=
Very hard to train - get exhausted fast and very sweaty fast.

Lethargic, but not like not being able to get out of bed.

Weird feeling in the throat. Doesn´t hurt but annoying. Assuming wiping the capsules would help with this.

Starting to sweat a little now, even just sitting down watching youtube for example.

Heat is getting much more noticeable and almost unbearable. Body temperature is fine though. 

Will be interesting to see the results in a week or two!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 30, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Yeah true - I guess I was just caught up on immediate reactions.
> 
> Think I´ll end it in two days at this dosage, for a total of 10 days. Right now it feels like I´ll die if I up the dosage, and don´t think I could go for 2 weeks, nor want to. To be honest.
> 
> ...


curious, are you taking anything else with the DNP?  I didn't share everything.  I was taking low dose and clen and T3 to help with lethargy which I am sure increased my overall sides.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

Also, something to note - I´m eating less than normal, feeling full much faster. Actually getting hard to chuck down the necessary amount of water. First days I drank 1+ gallon everyday. Now struggling just 0.5+.


----------



## zebelra (Jun 30, 2021)

Just DNP. Was thinking of adding ostarine + cardarine stack which I thought would help with dnp side effects. But I´m leaving that till after, and to do with my first aas cycle


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 1, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> wow, I never took more than 250 a day and for no longer than 14 days where I pretty much had to stop. I also weigh 100 pounds more than you.
> I guess people really do react different to this stuff assuming what you have is legit. How long have/had you been on at 300 mg/day?
> Also with me, I felt that shit (including the food sweats) pretty much starting day 2.


I was on it for a month - could’ve done longer but stopped purely because I was seeing no effect other than not being able to fall asleep as well. I also had my bloods done and some of my kidney, hematocrit/haemoglobin qnd iron markers were off so fuck knows what was in the pills. Should probably also mention I always kept strict multivitamin and electrolyte intake routine.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> I was on it for a month - could’ve done longer but stopped purely because I was seeing no effect other than not being able to fall asleep as well. I also had my bloods done and some of my kidney, hematocrit/haemoglobin qnd iron markers were off so fuck knows what was in the pills. Should probably also mention I always kept strict multivitamin and electrolyte intake routine.


Xyoko's back!!! 

Where ya been hiding?


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Xyoko's back!!!
> 
> Where ya been hiding?


Life grabbed me by the balls!  Had to step away to keep focus on the greater things. Quite frankly just lately started getting some spare time to breathe. We’ll see how things go - keeping a guest status for now.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> Life grabbed me by the balls!  Had to step away to keep focus on the greater things. Quite frankly just lately started getting some spare time to breathe. We’ll see how things go - keeping a guest status for now.


Well take care of your things, but don't be a stranger.


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Well take care of your things, but don't be a stranger.


You might be able to convince me if you make everyone post more joocy pics, CJ…


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> You might be able to convince me if you make everyone post more joocy pics, CJ…


Be careful what you wish for, there's some creepy suns'a'bitches here!


----------



## Trump (Jul 2, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> You might be able to convince me if you make everyone post more joocy pics, CJ…


ha ha ha tell us what you want and i am sure we can oblige and even exchange


----------



## zebelra (Jul 2, 2021)

Off the DNP. Felt like pure shit the past few days. Will look at scale in 2 weeks and lets see if it was worth it. Still glad I did it. Yesterday felt like I was dying, but now I know and wont try it again. Cannot recommend it, but if your curiosity is as strong as mine was, then be careful and just use your brain!


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 4, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Off the DNP. Felt like pure shit the past few days. Will look at scale in 2 weeks and lets see if it was worth it. Still glad I did it. Yesterday felt like I was dying, but now I know and wont try it again. Cannot recommend it, but if your curiosity is as strong as mine was, then be careful and just use your brain!


Did you lose weight tho, even before you got sides?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 4, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Did you lose weight tho, even before you got sides?


Losing weight while on isn’t necessary a dead giveaway that it’s legit. A lot of people gain weight while on - why they say don’t look in mirror till you’re off and it’s cleared the body


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 5, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Losing weight while on isn’t necessary a dead giveaway that it’s legit. A lot of people gain weight while on - why they say don’t look in mirror till you’re off and it’s cleared the body


I assumed he later on realized his DNP was real, my question was more out of own curiosity on whether you need to have sides on DNP for it to be effective.


----------



## Trump (Jul 5, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> I assumed he later on realized his DNP was real, my question was more out of own curiosity on whether you need to have sides on DNP for it to be effective.


No you do not


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 5, 2021)

zebelra said:


> Off the DNP. Felt like pure shit the past few days. Will look at scale in 2 weeks and lets see if it was worth it. Still glad I did it. Yesterday felt like I was dying, but now I know and wont try it again. Cannot recommend it, but if your curiosity is as strong as mine was, then be careful and just use your brain!


You quit? That seemed fast lol took quite a turn that last week...? Lol

I usually feel hot as fuck within hours on day one and feel like death or a zombie by day 3, and then it's just stubborness to last 2.5-3wks


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 5, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> I assumed he later on realized his DNP was real, my question was more out of own curiosity on whether you need to have sides on DNP for it to be effective.


Not necessarily. Most people will feel some sort of sides, but again you have people that don’t feel the sides. And then again you can run the literal same pills as last time and feel like you’re on fire at the same dose. That’s the thing with DNp- you’re diet and training can play a role but you also can end up with opposite reactions. That’s why it’s better to keep to a steady run your first go around and then also have a solid knowledge base on the product going forward. On 400+, you’ll feel it. On 200 you may or may not, just depends. On 400 I typically might feel just a slight tingle, but here recently 400 is like a sauna in hell. Same batch, same diet, same everything. It’s going to differ


----------



## zebelra (Jul 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You quit? That seemed fast lol took quite a turn that last week...? Lol
> 
> I usually feel hot as fuck within hours on day one and feel like death or a zombie by day 3, and then it's just stubborness to last 2.5-3wks


Yeah man, suddenly boom. and just felt very bad, which I obviously had prepared to feel, but coupled with the higher dosage I didn´t want to take any chance


----------



## zebelra (Jul 9, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Did you lose weight tho, even before you got sides?


No, and I felt nothing at all - why I upped dosage. My weight I didn´t look at anyway, cause usually, you´ll see that 1-2 weeks after


----------



## Kraken (Aug 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You're probably one of the many making the mistake of taking it orally. Just lube the pills with icyhot and slide the 400mg into your ass. You should feel the burn quite quickly. You don't have to thank me.


So, at the risk of sounding like a complete dope, are you serious about this?


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 4, 2021)

Kraken said:


> So, at the risk of sounding like a complete dope, are you serious about this?


I doubt it.
I can tell you one thing, don’t get it on your fingers bc it gets everywhere. You sweat and it runs and you got some paint looking drip marks Literally was sneezing yellow for a few days.


----------

